# 2008 Altima 2.5 w/cvt stuck in limp mode i guess



## Obeard (May 5, 2016)

hey guys,
ive got a 2008 altima 2.5 with cvt. get in the car push button all dash lights and radiator fan come on, will not start. checked brake switch and steering lock all good and working, tried to scan the car and cant get it to link. Its my daughters car and really not trying to bring it to the dealer any help would be greatly appreciated also fuses are good.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Obeard said:


> ... will not start ... tried to scan the car and cant get it to link. ...


When pushing ON button, white wire (or brown) into IPDM (for starter control relay) should have battery V from TR switch (from ign sw). Red (or brown) leaving IPDM (to BCM) should have starter relay coil V. And, green wire into IPDM should have battery V for starter relay (also in IPDM).

On your DTC, check pins 8 and 16 for battery V. Check pins 4 and 5 for good grounds.

P.S. Also, you can check the solenoid coil wire going into the starter for battery V, during ON attempt.


----------

